# Strawberries...



## Otter (May 13, 2005)

How have the strawberries been in your area? Locally, they have been either under-ripe or over-ripe and not very tasty. They've had a fibrous texture, and the last ones molded unbelievably when I didn't use them within a couple of days.


----------



## licia (May 13, 2005)

Strawberry season is about over here so we are seeing them come in from California.  Ours were quite good this year. We've really eaten a lot of them.  One thing I've found is if you have some that don't have a lot of flavor, use a package of raspberries with them and that really makes a difference.


----------



## Spice1133 (May 13, 2005)

Our Florida strawberries were wonderful this year. Big and sweet.  They said  the cold snap we had sweetened them up.  Unfortunately they are gone now and I tried some of the California ones that looked good but were tasteless.


----------



## marmalady (May 13, 2005)

South Carolina strawberries have been in for about 3 weeks now - they're wonderful this year!  Apparently got just the right amount of rain and warm/cool weather.


I just finished putting up 8 pints of jam - am waiting for the sound of the little 'ping' the cap makes as they cool off!


----------



## norgeskog (May 13, 2005)

Believe it or not, the ones I have been getting in Oregon some from Calif and the other's I do not remember, but except for the first ones, which were tough, they have been great.   After rinsing (only immediately before eating) drain, serve on a platter with Daisy (large dollop) on the side, and Belgium Molasses Brown Sugar.  The procedure is, dip strawberry into sourcream then the brown sugar.mmmmmmmmmmm best ever.


----------



## MJ (May 13, 2005)

The strawberries I have are from California. They are the best I have ever had. Ever.


----------



## Otter (May 13, 2005)

Sheesh, looks like I'm the only one being singled out for strawberry abuse. I've bought strawberries three times in the past month and they are among the worst I've ever had.


----------



## Spice1133 (May 14, 2005)

I'm with you Otter, have not had good ones from Ca.  Maybe I gave up too soon and I should try again.


----------



## middie (May 14, 2005)

i think the berries we got were from california. they were huge berries, but they weren't ripe. white inside, very very tart, and not juicy. then he brought more berries, don't know where thay came from though. huge red and juicy yummm


----------

